# Fotos einscannen



## moistwanted (18. April 2009)

Hi Leute!

Hab mal eine Frage:
Ich will ne Menge alter Fotos einscannen und diese dann irgendwo drucken lassen.

1) Mit welcher Auflöung scanne ich die Bilder am besten ein? Reichen 300dpi für gute Fotos? Sonst noch etwas zu beachten?
2) Hab matte und glänzende Fotos, sollte ich die jeweils anders einscannen?
3) Wo habt Ihr gute Erfahrung bezüglich des Entwickelns gemacht?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## chmee (18. April 2009)

Wenn Du jedes Bild sauber machen willst:

zu 1) Größte native Auflösung und Bittiefe benutzen, primär Weissabgleich und Tonwertkorrektur des Scanners nutzen, Nacharbeiten in zB PS
zu 2) Wüsste nicht wie..
zu 3) keine Erfahrung..

mfg chmee


----------



## Roland Deschain (7. Mai 2009)

2) Matte Fotos haben oft Lichreflexe, ist sehr schwierig einzuscannen. Habe mal gehört, es hilft eine Klarsichtfolientasche dazwischen zu legen, die ja meist auch eine Prägung hat, zerstreut vielleicht das Licht. Aber noch nicht selbst getestet.

3) Mit Schlecker habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Haben auch bei einem Test gut abgeschnitten.


----------

